# Day to day living with 350Z



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all

I am thinking about changing my car for something with V6 in it and come to idea of replacing my Leon with 350Z but not sure about this move yet ...

How is day to day living with car like that I'm not bother about space basically just reliability of it ?


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Best bet, try a 350Z forum. They will have the best knowledge of everything you need to know. From what I can tell, mpg isn't it's strong point and they aren't massively quick in comparison to other 4cyl motors.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

What year would it be .

If buying one , please have a trusted mechanic look at the car , whatever it is , it will pay in the long run mate .

I was supposed to buy one , but it was better for me to buy a SE R Altima ( 4 Doors ) .

The Z s a great fun car to drive .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

True on the Z forums , you ll have more info on the car . Good call danga .


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Problem with owners forum like that is they are not objective ... 

I have done just 4K miles in my leon so don't think petrol will be a problem, as my job is just 3 miles away diesel do not work very well low 30mpg on this distance ...

I am not as much after quick car as for the overall experience of V6 engine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to run my Zed as a daily, and done about 30 miles a day in it.... 

granted it isn't the 350 version.... but still a v6 (with a turbo)...

TBH, it wasn't that different to any other car.... mpg was about mid 20s I would, and mine never let me down...

:thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

sprocketser said:


> True on the Z forums , you ll have more info on the car . Good call danga .


:thumb:



Alzak said:


> Problem with owners forum like that is they are not objective ...
> 
> I have done just 4K miles in my leon so don't think petrol will be a problem, as my job is just 3 miles away diesel do not work very well low 30mpg on this distance ...
> 
> I am not as much after quick car as for the overall experience of V6 engine.


Well there is that, but usually they will already had a well established thread (or should have) one that will list the most common faults, if they're easy to fix and if anything was repaired under warranty that you should look out for.

Owners will get defensive if you start trying to compare it to other cars, or asking what's faster etc etc.

You got to remember the V6 is a big heavy lump with lazy power (compared to a 2.0T) so the driving experience will be completely different. I've test driven one and it felt properly fast, but that was on my own, not street racing and not driving dangerously. But then again it felt like I was sitting very low down, which will always give that sensation. And I've not really read any horror stories about them.

I'd say go and test drive one, you may not like it, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I am thinking about few V6 

-350Z
-A3 3.2V6

and R32 Mk5 but this one is bit expensive to buy ...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a 350z for 6 years. Loved every minute of it. Real power when you want it. Comfortable for long runs too (Did Southampton -> Scotland in it in comfort). Mine was good value too. It cost me 9K of depreciation in that time which is not bad.

Reliability of them is very good. There are a couple of weak points i.e. the join on the backbox to the pipe often goes after 3/4/5 years but its a simple fix. The engine side of things is very reliable.

Only got rid of it as the millage was starting to rise and we needed to move to a more family car.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

The mileage which I am looking at is something around 50k-60k and I do not think I will put more than 15k ... is that a high mileage for 350Z or this engines are good for bit more ??


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

That is not high millage at all. I knew many people on the owners forum running 100K+ without any problems just normal maintenance. 1 was on his original clutch although that normally people replace theirs around the 70/80K mark.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Good solid cars, not to bad on fuel either actually.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Why not look over on 350zuk, I don't think they're too biased.

I still like mine, even with its niggles, but I wouldn't say they have real power.

The other choices are boring though 

I always wanted a v8 though...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought mine new in 2005.
Impulse purchase really.
I had a 1993 2.3 prelude for 8 years and due to white smoke appearing had been researching Supras and Mitsi 3000Gts for nearly 6 months til I saw the 350z wearing a Nismo kit in EVO.
Went for a test drive and put a deposit down and 8yrs later I'm still on cloud 9.

Negatives first.
1. Poor main dealer support.
2. I had O2 sensors trigger ECU light 3 times under warranty and once last 
year. Worrying at first but now I know how to pull the codes and reset it 
seems to be a commonish glitch without needing new parts.
3. Had clicking drive shaft joints.
Dealer just spun them 180 deg 6 yrs ago instead of replacing.
But OK so far.
4. Not as chuckable in the wet like my Prelude, Mini Cooper
......unless you like drifting
5. Rear hatch has a tendancy to struggle staying open in the cold.
Weak struts are common.
6. Need to double click my boot release to open tailgate.
Someone has just posted an easy fix that I might try
7. Even with standard suspension I can only JUST get onto my drive
and some multi-storey car parks are off limits.
THIS IS THE BIGGEST INCONVENIENCE FOR ME
Without the bodykit you'd be fine and luckily I have access to 2 other cars.
8. I found the seat NOT LOW ENOUGH! Miss my old Prelude's seats and low 
slung position.
A sit in one will let you know if it's OK for you.
9. Gear changes not as smooth as Honda....a bit clunky
Doesn't bother me but some are put off.
9. Interior is only so so with the interior rubberised finish around door handles 
marking easily.

Positives
1. Very linear power delivery.
Almost instant pull unlike a Vtec etc
This can disguise the power though as you don't get the sudden push in
the back of your seat.
2. Grrrrreat owners club.
Access to good discounts on parts servicing and insurance (banter too)
3. Reasonable servicing costs.
Last week the P2 service and MOT set me back £195 plus about £30 for
5l of Castrol Edge
4. Reliability good for me.
Since being out of warranty I've only changed pads and tyres.
Knowing of the weakspot in the zorst, I jetwash it here regular in winter
and no corrosion yet for me.
Welding is a cheap fix or a Scorpion cat back for under £400
5. Looks the biz and still turns heads that don't bat an eye at surrounding
Mercs/BMW etc
6. Handles like a dream in the dry.....to me anyway.
I've not had the pleasure of owning many other performance cars.

As said, much more info on 350z-uk.com
Not the fastest car out there but i'm never found wanting for more on the roads.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

buy a VW  awaits rising powers arrival lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> buy a VW  awaits rising powers arrival lol


Hey, you could by a boggo 5 series, I think they're even more dull than vws...... Supposedly


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The 350z offer an awful lot of car for the money.

I also see Nissan has now discounted the price of brand new 370Z to £26,995 which should make them tempting to many.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, you could by a boggo 5 series, I think they're even more dull than vws...... Supposedly


a boggo,A BOGGO! NO ONE TALKS ABOUT MY MSPORT LIKE THAT 

:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> a boggo,A BOGGO! NO ONE TALKS ABOUT MY MSPORT LIKE THAT
> 
> :lol:


Boggo 5er


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Parts are quite expensive for them, when I was at a garage there was one in having a replacement ECU fitted, £4000


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Parts are quite expensive for them, when I was at a garage there was one in having a replacement ECU fitted, £4000


More like 1600. Parts aren't any more expensive than similar cars.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well that's what the Nissan dealer told me at the time, didn't feel the need to disbelieve them, my ECU was apparently £600 so that made me feel it was extortionate, lol


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Well that's what the Nissan dealer told me at the time, didn't feel the need to disbelieve them, my ECU was apparently £600 so that made me feel it was extortionate, lol


True on that mate .


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)

I've had my 350z for 2.5 years and its been great. It was quite a downgrade in performance from a 440bhp pulsar but it was worth it. After polishing it up fully it looks like new and turns heads all the time. It get lots of complements too. I found it to be very frugal on the juice considering the engine with 34mpg on the motorway easily achievable. It averages 23.5mpg normally though. Mines been modified so the handling is so much better it it corners very quickly indeed. The only downer for me is the two seats and boot space. Sometimes you just wish you had the back seats. Mine has been very reliable and is sitting on 99,000 miles. You certainly won't regret it. Did anyone know the seat position is taken after the Le Mans racer Nissan made. I find it to be lovely to drive you are quite stretched out rather than sitting upright like in most cars. 
I once borrowed an R32 golf mk5 and although it was nice it was certainly no sports car.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It would ve been my ride , but can t really put in my Bass Amps & basses in it . Maybe later .


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

No one seems to have mentioned how noisy they are.

I found the engine noise to be a king size pain in the t**s while driving one.

Being a retro-ist,I'd sooner have a spotless 300ZX Twin Turbo,and wear my porno moustache with pride.

:wave:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

catgroom said:


> No one seems to have mentioned how noisy they are.
> 
> I found the engine noise to be a king size pain in the t**s while driving one.
> 
> ...


Isn't half the point of having a nice sounding V6 engine in a sports coupe is that you can hear it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

catgroom said:


> No one seems to have mentioned how noisy they are.
> 
> I found the engine noise to be a king size pain in the t**s while driving one.
> 
> ...


Eh? What would you rather it sounded like? A leaf blower?

Very strange.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

catgroom said:


> No one seems to have mentioned how noisy they are.


Seriously? The exhaust note was one of the best things. I didn't found it loud at all. Its got a nice little burble to it and if you floor it yes you can hear it but thats what a nice V6 does. Its one of the parts they have killed in the 370z IMO. Its now virtually silent.

Its not even on the same planet at the likes of scoobies etc for exaust noise they are what I would call a noisy exhaust.


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

I had a 350z for a couple of years, it was an 04 plate so the lesser bhp one. If you like tuning it is quite limited, the ECU couldn't be tuned only an expensive haltech box. Any upgrades the ECU will tune out by changing the electronic throttle, so air filters and exhausts have zero gain. The only cheap bhp was a plenum spacer as the front cylinders are a little starved of oxygen. However i think they sorted that when the added the bump in the bonnet and the different engine.

As said before the boot struts can be weak, and the rear suspension brace makes the boot limited on space. Bose radio and sub wasn't that great, ok but not great... it is a badged Clarion though.

The brembo brakes are great with the ferodo ds2500 pads, the break pedal will still feel wooden but it will stop.

Has to be the Rays alloys, the other ones are just pants. Steering on the early years was heavy, which i liked, newer ones were lighter.

Running vpower I used to get 18mpg in town and 30mpg on motorways. For all it's faults i liked it, the pedals were easy to heel and toe on.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it is good to ask questions like this on this forum as there is a great wealth of knowledge of a varied number of cars on here and people are less bias. 

Signing up to the forums is a good thing though, you get a feel for the car better. I recently bought a landrover TD4 for buying advice and was put on the right lines. Basically told me that all the landrover petrol engines were rubbish! They wernt bias in this at all. They are also a good place to find ads of ones for sale as forum goers are usually pretty good owners. 

Never owned a 350z but absolutely love them. For some reason though I cant seem to get insured on them for anything I call reasonable but other cars of a similar caliber I can?


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

The 5 gone Jon?


----------

